
Show HN: A Chrome extension to exclude Pinterest from Google search results - giza182
https://github.com/sellomkantjwa/unpinterested
======
jms703
Personal Blocklist (made by Google) is nice, as you can exclude many domains
from search results.

~~~
ASalazarMX
That extension is just a placebo. It doesn't exclude search results, it just
hides them. If your search returns many unwanted results, enjoy paginating a
handful of links at a time. It filters only web searches; news, images,
videos, etc. are not.

I used and dropped it last year. Maybe it has improved, but I doubt it will
ever replace the removed "block this site" feature Google had. _That_ worked.

------
hienyimba
Agreed. Pinterest is a cancer. But is it really a big enough problem for the
majority of "normal" internet users?

~~~
virusduck
I think it is definitely worth this extension. Any sort of How-To search at
this point ends up linking to worthless Pinterest sites of pictures and broken
links that may or may not have anything to do with my search (even if on the
Google results page it seems they do). I keep getting bit by this, and I look
forward to a FF extension too.

------
kpgraham
This is not a big problem, but it is annoying enough that I downloaded the
extension. I'd like to see a Firefox extension, too. I have been making little
JavaScript extensions to do things like sift eBay results and remove sponsored
links from searches on some sites. None are mainstream, but they are used and
useful.

~~~
abhishekjha
Any good place to start making extensions? I have been learning Javascript
lately.

~~~
KingPrad
From Chrome (and maybe Firefox) you can export an extension to a local folder
and view the source. Also, many are on github that you can check out and play
with. Find one that does something very simple and tinker, first just changing
some text in it, then making bigger changes to get a feel for it.

------
farco
Nice work! I can't wait to fork this and block tech radar.

It's a shame google won't let you do this from your account.

------
tyleralves
Brilliant. I've always wanted this for w3schools.

------
rShergold
This is an excellent idea. For me, Pinterest ruins search in a few ways. First
up. I don't have a Pinterest account. This means when I click an image result
I can't actually get to the full-size image without logging in. Second, since
all their content is stolen the original source of the image is pushed way
down in the results (if it's in there at all). Finally, I get the feeling
there are a lot of bot created Pinterest boards as images tend to be shown
beside completely unrelated images.

